# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Probleme matematikore

## argjenddre

Pershendetje

Mbasi eshte sekcioni [pyetetje-pergjigje po e hapi nje tem rreth matematikes 
Eshte nje faqe mathway.com qe te ndihmon shum ne zgjedhje detyrash ama problemi eshte qe per ta par detyren step-by-step se si zgidhet duhet te kalojm ne premium account me pages,dhe skam llogari te paguaj qdoher qe kam probleme,kurse me free te jep vetem rezultatin ama mua po me duhet step-by-step qe ta kuptoj me mire

A ka ndonje faqe tjeter shum te njoftur ose qe ju keni kryer probleme tua matematikore aty dhe eshte free pa pages,kshtu diqka afro sikur mathway?

----------


## Fehmikaciu

Problemet matematikore mundohu ti zgjidhesh vet me aftesit tuaja,kurr mos i beso makinave,por besoj MATEMATIKES dhe aftesive te tuaja,sepse makina dine me te lane ne lloq....

----------


## rmaxhuni

Ku muj e gjej nje skript p[er matematik diskrete

----------

